# Puppy to Adult - Before and After?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was fussing with my scrapbooks, adding pictures, scribbling little notes in, sorting out who was who... and I was surprised to find myself stumped by some of the puppy pictures. Some of the puppies looked the same - I swear. 

I showed them to one of my sisters and she immediately identified the puppy pictures and poked fun of me for not recognizing my guys' faces. She said they had the SAME faces or expressions as they did when they grew up. 

*I wondered if this was just me? Or if my sister was right. And I guess I wanted to see other people's puppy pictures, especially those dogs here that I've seen the pics of them as adults.* 

Here are some pics (they are scans, so not the best quality), the puppy pics were all the same week the guys were brought home and the adult pics were all from when the guys were two years old. 

- The pinkish puppy curled up in the blanket was Sammy. He's also the guy bowling the rock. Note here, his "real adult" coat was reddish gold, some which could be seen in his 2 y/o coat.

- The yellowish puppy curled up with the stuffed animal was Danny. He's also the guy sitting in the forcynthia bushes. 

- The yellowish puppy clambering up at the camera was Jacks. And of course his adult pic is him posing on the front walk with a toy.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Here ya go! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ures/83208-year-life-lucy-lime-pic-heavy.html

I think she still looks the same, but then again I find her to be a very distinctive pup. I can't tell her sisters apart to save my life.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are a couple of Tucker- the 1st is at 10 weeks, the second at 2 years.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tucker's face and expression really did stay the same- so adorable.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Jill, i really love the pictures you have there.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tucker's face and expression really did stay the same- so adorable.


I was surprised by this too- the only thing is that he grew into his ears!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Phillyfisher said:


> Here are a couple of Tucker- the 1st is at 10 weeks, the second at 2 years.


He really DOES have the same expression<: 

Please keep the pics coming guys. Like I said, I've seen the adult pics, but I'd love to see if they had the same face when they were puppies. 

And I love puppy pics...


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo isn't an "adult yet" but here he is at 8 weeks and at 8 months..

These are not happy faces.. they are "really mom? another picture? you need to take another picture right now?" faces


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are a couple good "then and now" pictures of Murphy. For awhile I posted comparisons every week on my blog, you can see them all here.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

kira said:


> Here are a couple good "then and now" pictures of Murphy. For awhile I posted comparisons every week on my blog, you can see them all here.


Chopin has the exact same goose toy! He just loves that thing, goes crazy trying to make it quack and then runs victory laps when it does


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Love this thread. Milo, lighten up dude, you know you do have a really good life!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo usually is a happy boy, he just sometimes gets annoyed with me when I shove the camera in his face. Here is another..


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Abby -- 

Mr. Gander the First is currently living the good retirement life, along with Puppy, Mr. Mallard the First, and a number of others on top of a high dresser. They were all sent there after the great Late Night Teenage Hormone Massacre of January '10, the only current survivor still in action is the Fantastic Earless Mr. Fox.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaw! Nice puppy pics guys! 

Here's Molly at 2 months old:









And now:









2 months old:









Now:









5 months old:









Now:











Zoomies then:









And now:









:

:wave:


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is Duffy's slideshow of his first year. He just turned one this past week.





 
Kris


----------



## bjmh46 (Sep 20, 2009)

Riley at 10 weeks, and at 18months



















That's his buddy Shiloh chasing him in the second pic. Shiloh is a Gordon Setter.

Bob


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have any little puppy pictures, Jasper was 4 1/2 months old and Danny was 5 months old when they came into the rescue.

Jasper:










Now:










Danny:










Danny now:


----------

